# Cherokee lake tornado



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

Huff’s German Creek docks and marina where my buddy keeps his striper boat was hit by a tornado earlier today. No news on his boat yet as of tonight.


----------



## ruffhunter (Dec 10, 2005)

looks like straight line wind


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

was on local knoxville news today. no report of tonado. docks like that are very susceptible to any winds on open waters


----------

